#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Υποβολή καταστάσεων στη ΓΓΠΣ με τα συμφωνητικά με τους πελάτες των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την ΠΟΛ.1193/8.9.2011 (*ΦΕΚ 2289/Β'/13.10.2011*)

Οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, υποβάλλουν *μέχρι την 20η ημέρα του μηνός Φεβρουαρίου κάθε έτους*, καταστάσεις με τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους μέσα στην προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο, υπό μορφή ΠΙΝΑΚΑ υπόδειγμα του οποίου επισυνάπτεται στην παρούσα απόφαση.Ειδικότερα, κατά την πρώτη εφαρμογή, οι μηχανικοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες θα συμπεριλάβουν στις καταστάσεις που θα υποβάλλουν μέχρι τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2012, μόνο τις έγγραφες συμφωνίες που έχουν συνάψει με τους αντισυμβαλλομένους τους από 1.7.2011 μέχρι και 31.12.2011.Οι καταστάσεις υποβάλλονται με τη χρήση ηλεκτρονικής μεθόδου επικοινωνίας *στο δικτυακό τόπο* της Γενικής Γραμματείας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων (Γ.Γ.Π.Σ.).
Τα εύσημα για την ενημέρωση, στον Νίκο Κολυδά, τον οικονομολόγο/φοροτεχνικό, συνεργάτη του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και του eMichanikos.gr.

----------

a.chymi, A.M., loubenalles, MACPET

----------


## A.M.

Δηλαδή εγώ που κατέθεσα αμοιβή τον Αύγουστο με το παλιό σύστημα (ελάχιστες - χωρίς συμφωνητικό) μετά από συμβουλή 3 ή 4 πολεοδομιών ("ακόμα δεν ισχύει τίποτα..."), τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα; Να κάνω σύμβαση εκ των υστέρων;

----------


## Dim84

Φαντάζομαι ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν καταθέτεις θεωρείται ότι πας με τις νόμιμες-παλιές ελάχιστες. Μια από τα ίδια . Πήγα με ελάχιστες. Καλά μας δουλεύουν? Αφού δεν έχει βγει Π.Δ....

----------


## Xάρης

Τον πίνακα σε μορφή excel μπορείτε να τον βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

KAR.G, sundance

----------


## sundance

υπαρχει αυτος ο πινακας σε doc ή excel?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει υπόδειγμα του στην απόφαση.
Όπως θα δεις στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads φύλλο σε μορφή excel.

----------


## sundance

πλεον σε καθε δουλεια παροχης υπηρεσιων, θα ειναι αναγκαια και η υπογραφη συμφωνητικου?

αυτο θα εχει υπογραφες απο τα συμβαλλομενα μερη?

το επικυρωνουμε/υποβαλλουμε καπου?

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε κι *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα.

----------


## Thief7710

Παιδια μιλαμε για τις δουλειες που περνανε απο το συστημα αμοιβων του ΤΕΕ η για καθε δουλεια που κανουμε <=> για καθε ΑΠΥ που κοβουμε?
Για οσες δουλειες εχουμε κανει απο τον ιουλιο μεχρι τωρα και δεν εχουμε κανει συμφωνητικο τι γινετε?

----------

